
The Love That Dared Not Speak Its Name, of a Beetle for a Beer Bottle - ZeljkoS
https://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2013/06/19/193493225/the-love-that-dared-not-speak-its-name-of-a-beetle-for-a-beer-bottle
======
ZeljkoS
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julodimorpha_bakewelli#Observa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julodimorpha_bakewelli#Observations_on_mating_behaviour)

